# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Bulgāru lampu pastiprinātājs Mono-?

## Edgars 123

Labdien. Vēlos atjaunot šādu pastiprinātāju,nepieciešama shēma,tehniskie dati,konsultācija. Lūdzu neatsakiet esmu jauniņais foruma dalībnieks (pensionārs)! Paldies Edgars.123

----------


## osscar

http://pda.teron.ru/index.php?showtopic=1132562

----------


## osscar

Bildes ņēmi no šejienes ? tur tak arī shēma bija - mono - 25 . Nekāda kosmosa tur nav, tikai zeme šiem līki parasti bija - korpuss par zem- nav labi.\\Gan Vecbiedri ( Isegrim un Didzis pakomentēs)

----------


## Didzis

Pēs Osscar dotās shēmas vajadzēja būt diviem kenetroniem EZ81, bet dzīvē neredz. Lai kā arī būtu, tos kenetronus grūti dabūt un vājprātra naudu par toem prasa. Prātīgāk izmantot diožu tiltiņus un visdrīzāk konkrētajā modelī tā arī ir. Mikrofona priekšpastiprinātājus ar simetrizējošajiem trnsformātoriem var ravēt nos. Tos vajag tikai balles muzikantiem. Sigālu padod uz C23 un visam vajag skanēt. Lai gan EL34 visdrīzāk ir beigtas un jāmeklē jaunas. Jauda būs 50-60W, bet izskatās, ka izeja strafs domāts radiotranslācijai uz 120V, bet 30V izejā mierīgi var slēgt 8omu skaļruņus. Vārdu sakot, vajag nopūst putekļus un šķilt klāt. Tad jau redzēs, vai dūmi nāks, vai skaņa. Sākumā neko shēmā nevajag pārtaisīt. Ar šķūningu var vēlāk nodarboties, jo pareizi Osscar saka, ar foniem tur būs problēmas, bet vecos laikos jau par to nedomāja. Ja fons un trokšņi bija zem 50dB, tad bija labs pastiprinātājs un kruta ballīte, jo ģitāra parasti fonēja daudz skaļāk.

----------


## Isegrim

Senlaikos vismaz divas 'Mono-25' modifikācijas _nākušas priekšā._ Jaunākām varētu būt arī krama diodes. Parasti tie brīnumi komplektējās ar divām 'kolonām', kamī vairāki ovāli platjoslinieki. Impedanci pat neatceros, bet gan jau Gooogles tantei atradīsies. Visiem, ko redzēju, bija līmeņa indikators ar EM84. Lai _nahrenizētu_ jutīgās ieejas, pietiek izraut attiecīgās lampas. Ja nu kādreiz ievajagas mikrofonu gara kabeļa galā?

----------


## Tārps

Jā , ar tām ieejām bija kā bija. Vairākos gadījumos nebija pareizi tīkliņspriegumi, un stipreklis rādījās stipri gurdens. Vajadzēja nedaudz pamainīt pretestības.
Kā jau minēja, otra problēma bija spriegums uz šasiju.

----------


## Edgars 123

Paldies visiem par atsaucību! Tik tālu jau esmu pats ticis.Tas Mono-25 bet ir pēc savādākas shēmas.Gala pakāpe tuvi šada. Barošanas bloks shēma sakrīt, citādi kvēles barošana ECC83 12V DC. Interesē anoda spriegumi uz lampam . Mērot uz EL34 676v!!!

----------


## Didzis

EL34 mierīgi tādu spriegumu izturēs. Savulaik uz EL34 ir likti 800V. Dziedāja skaisti, bet ne ilgi  ::  . Toreiz jau galvenais bija dabūt maksimālo jaudu.

----------


## osscar

Jap kaut kādā b klasē jau vilks kādu laiku...

----------


## Isegrim

Par iepriekšējo shēmu - bulgāriem ir kirillica. Teksts slovēņu - Zosilňovač. Sliecos domāt, ka bildē redzamais tomēr nav _Mono-25_; pēdējam abas izejas lampas bija vienā stūrī guļus, arī trafiņi nebija divspoļu ar lentas serdi. 
EL34 pietiekami labi maksā, lai tās nemocītu tik smagā režīmā. Ar 400 V anodā pilnīgi pietiek. 
ECC83 kvēldiegus var slēgt virknē vai paralēli (priekš 6,3 V).

----------


## Edgars 123

Esmu par to domājis.Pacentīšos skaisti nofotogrāfēt  un ievietot attēlus. Paldies.

----------


## Edgars 123

Mono ?

----------


## osscar

Montāža imho briesmīga - jo īpaši EL34 - tur pat kvēle nav normāli savīta un vadu diametri smieklīgi....tīkliņ rezistoriem jābūt  pielodētiem pie pašas kājas nevis ar vadu 5cm tālāk - tur doma lai lampa neierosinās un rezistors ir pēc iespējas tuvāk tīkliņam.Un vēl blakus tiem rezistoriem taisngriežu diodes  :: 
skatoties kāds mērķis - es visus vadus pa jaunu vilktu...un elementus mainītu vecos.
Kāda miera strāva vai sprieguma kritums uz tiem 130 ( vai cik tur bija )  omu katodu rezistoriem?

----------


## Didzis

Tipiska tā laika montāža. Demokrātiskie vācieši varbūt bišku smukāk taisīja, jo kopēja no rietumu kaimiņiem. Nebija tai laikā tādas prasības ne pēc skaņas kvalitātes, ne fona un trokšņu līmeņa. Neviens arī neiespringa par lampu saglabāšanu, jo tās uz katra stūra tirgoja un maksāja lēti. Jā, pie krieviem EL34 bija deficīts, jo krievi tās neražoja, bet citur pasaulē muzikanti šīs lampas mainīja kā zeķes. Izejas pakāpi regulēja uz ausi, pēc mazākā fona, bet fons bija vienmēr. 
Pārtaisīt šai pastiprinātājā var daudzko, bet papriekšu vajag to piešķilt un dabūt pie dzīvības.

----------


## osscar

jā skatos - pocis ir kvēles tinumam...bet nu ar šādu montāžu tas toč nepalīdzēs  ::  bet izskatās , ka kāds jau kaut ko tur ķīmiķojis.6П27Сno padomijas bija galīgi garām ja salīdzina ar 34 ?

----------


## Didzis

6П27 netiku nekad dzīvē redzējis un nepazīstu nevienu, kurš šīs lampas būtu izmantojis. Čehu un friču aparātos visur stāvēja EL34. Kur tās lampas dabūja remontam, nezinu. Gan jau caur kultūras ministriju ienāca, bet veikalā tās  nopirk nevarēja. Tiku vairākus gadus strādājis ar Regent 60 un lampas nevajadzēja mainīt. Bija ļoti stabils aparāts. Krieviem  neviena pastiprinātāja uz 6П27 vai EL34 nebija. Man lieksa, ka vispār neviena nopietna lampu pastiprinātāja muzikantiem netaisīja.

----------


## Isegrim

6П27C nebija precīzs analogs. Bada laikos izlāpīties ar tām varēja, tīkliņa priekšspriegumu atbilstoši pārregulējot. Krievi jau labu laiku taisa "īstās" EL34, piedevām _nesliktas_. Par 'Regent 60' arīdzan vislabākās atmiņas, arī skaļruņi tam bija izcili. Jebkuru kultūras namu varēja _piebļaut_. Darbiņā man bija tiem laikiem moderna BEAG pastiprinātāju statne, bet izrādes apskaņoju ar norakstītiem 'Tesla Music-130'. Pēdējie ar četrām EL34 galos skanēja pulka patīkamāk. 
Ja autors vēlas sakārtot šo lūzni muzejam - shēmu var nozīmēt 'no dabas'. Nekā supersarežģīta tur nav. Ja ikdienas lietošanai - tad vērts sashēmot atbilstoši vajadzībai un bez kļūdām/muļķībām konstrukcijā. Svarīgākie komponenti ir transformatori. Ja 'izejnieks' uztaisīts labi, tad arī labu skaņu var sagaidīt.

----------


## Edgars 123

Liekas ka esmu nokļuvis īstā vietā pie profesionāļiem ( darba darītājiem) nevis teorētiķiem,muldētājiem kuriem esmu tuvāk,bet ir lietas ko es labi pārzinu un protu kaut ko uzmeistarot. Varu parādīt attēlos un arī dzīvē Kuldigā.

----------


## osscar

Cerams tas nav free energy  :: . Bet lietotāju izstrādājumiem ir savs topiks...kas tas ir par verķi?

----------


## Edgars 123

Teslas spole darbībā (sprieguma rezonanses ģenerātors raidītājs ) 1,5-3,0 miljonu voltu. Mainstrāvas augstsrieguma 40-70 tūkstošu v,Jākoba trepe ( bīstama).

----------


## Didzis

Jā, free energy fanus te nemīl. Profesionāli un tehniski izglītoti cilvēki ar mūžīgajiem dzinējuem nenodarbojas. Man vienmēr ir fascinējušas Teslas sples, bet, par cik tām nav nekāda praktiska pielietojuma, tad slinkums bijis ko tādu savērt.

----------


## Edgars 123

Viss pareizi.Izmantoju kā gaisa jonizātoru,darbā kā mācību uzskates līdzekli,izgatavoju kādus piecus gadus atpakaļ.Es vienkārši vēlos klausīties kvalitatīvu skaņas mūziku,arī pienācis laiks atpūtai.Man jau arī piemīt slinkums.

----------


## Isegrim

> vēlos klausīties kvalitatīvu skaņas mūziku


 Šajos laikos ar vienu pastiprinātāju nepietiek. Priekš stereo abiem jābūt strikti vienādiem. Ja nav sagādāts otrs tāds brīnums, liela prieka no klausīšanās nebūs. Variants - 2.1 sistēma ar kopīgu PP pastiprinātāju basam un mazākas jaudas SE pastiprinātājiem stereo skaļrunīšiem. Krosa frekvence - kādi 315 Hz, ne augstāk.

----------


## huans_k

Negribu neko apgalvot, bet man nešķiet, ka šis agregāts, pat kā detaļu komplekts, ir kā saistīts ar kvalitatīvu mūziku. Ievērojami perspektīvāk ir iegādāt kādu vintāžu no top vidusgala, un būs laima ar mazākiem izdevumiem un ievērojami labāku kvalitāti. Muzejam, vai vakaros ģitāru uzspēlēt un kādu blūzu kaimiņiem par prieku nodziedāt - tur jā, šis būs īstais  ::

----------

